# Strange noise from back of car



## cockleshell (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I am new to this board.

My wife has a 2002 TT 180, which she bought last August from a local dealer.

Ever since she has had it it has made a strange grunty rumblely noise [best I can describe sorry !] from the rear. Seems to be intermittent, but always appears when accelerating or when engine under load. Only seems to be within mid rev band, and goes if you welly her, but reappears when you slow down before getting a ticket.

Any ideas please ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Sounds like the exhaust! 

On a serious note, could have a hole in the exhaust, this happened to her in doors on our old Pug 306, just needed the hole to be sealed... or worst case, you might need new exhaust.


----------



## cockleshell (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Jammyd,

I'll get the exhaust checked out.

My suspicions are that it is a little more serious - the noise is more drive train / transmissiony - almost as if it can't decide what % of drive to put through which axle at any one time.

Tim [cockleshell]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tim

Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Something to do with the Haldex?


----------

